# Clindamycin and breast feeding



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I have contracted an infection in my c-section wound, and I am on my second course of Clindamycin, taking 450mg, four times a day for a week. 

I have already had one week's treatment, but the infection recurred. 

My GP had told me that it is safe to breast feed, but my midwife and health visitor told me to avoid breast feeding, as it could give baby diarrhea.

So I am breast feeding him a couple of times a day, and the rest of the time I am pumping and dumping my milk down the sink, which is very depressing!

Can you tell me if it is safe to BF my DS? He is only 3 weeks old.

Jules


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jules,

So sorry to hear about the recurring infection  

Clindamycin is present in breast milk but its unlikely to get into the babies system in any great quantity, so for practical purposes it is safe to take. There is a possibility that the clindamycin might cause a local upset in the babies tummy (diarrhoea). Not sure how you tell with a breast fed newborn though as nappies are frequent and runny anyway  

Up to you really what you decide. If you can continue with the part breast and dumping the rest then I'd do that just for the remainder of the course. It is really important that you finish the clindamycin though as section wounds can be nasty if they don't get totally cleared. Hopefully the second course will do the trick but keep a very close eye on it and the first sign of any redness get straight back to the GP.

Hope you get well soon  

Maz x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you so much for your prompt reply! 

I think that I will mix feed breast and bottle, just to limit DS exposure to the Clindamycin and I will watch out for diarrhea, though as you rightly say, newborn poos are very runny anyway.

Yes, I hope that the 2nd week of antibiotics will clear the infection, I am also having it packed with a silver based dressing.

Kind regards

Jules


----------

